# TATA SKY with Vista media center



## AUldthief (Jul 22, 2008)

*RESOLVED:TATA SKY with Vista media center*

Has anyone been successfully able to set up TATA-sky set up vista media center to work with TATA-Sky digicomp set top box.I dont mean just viewing the picture on PC screen and changing channel via STB. I mean has nyone been able to get EVERYTHING working.Microsoft EPG, Scheduled recording, waking up to record, turning PC on/off from remote, changing channels and volume via media center remote. I Have the complete kit-Pinnacle 110i TV tuner, Vista ultimate,microsoft media center remote, IR blasters.It took me 5 years to save up from my salary to buy my PC and all this expensive expensive stuff ) But I just cant get TATA-sky to change channels on the set top box.I dont have internet in my living room so I skipped the parts where the setup asks to download settings of service providers,EPG etc.So U can imagine how many hair I have pulled out of my head in frustration.I have all the hardware, but lack knowledge! If I ask pinnacle, they tell me its a vista issue and microsoft support tells me to contact the OEM (Pinnacle).  I guess If microsoft cant tell me how to use a particular hardware with VIsta, they should just do away with WHQL and "Designed for Vista" BS that they keep boasting of.And if pinnacle cant tell me how to get it working with VMC, why have they certified it to work with vista? Grr! Anyways.
2.If I connect STB to TV tuner via co-ax cable, picture quality is not great, but If I connect them via S-video, its good but I dont get sound.For sound I connect audio out of the STB to line in of my PC (the TV tuner has no audio-in).THis works well with the pinnacle media center and I get sound and video both.But in VMC, I dont get audio as I cant see any option to set up the audio input via Line-in.
Has anyone actually ever set up Vista media center with TATA-SKY completely?  please help?


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 23, 2008)

Here is a quick installation guide:
hauppauge.lightpath.net/manuals/qi-mce_kit_eng.pdf


----------



## AUldthief (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the guide. It helped a lot! But now I cant get the guide listings for my area (India! ). I read that one can rip EPG data from websites and use then in MCE.Has anyone done this for India? Anyone with experience with TVxb, XMLTV, Bladerunner etc? I read posts on TheGreenButton and australian media center forum but these are for australian and New Zealand areas.So has anyone done it for India?


----------



## mod-the-pc (Jul 28, 2008)

See my posts in the following thread for TVxB config files. I've use TVxB with Mediaportal and it worked like a charm. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51499&highlight=tvxb


----------



## karthikin (Aug 8, 2008)

guys anyone can help me about the procedure that i am using the RF output instead of AVI,
So can anyone tell me about the AVI to RF converter


----------



## AUldthief (Aug 11, 2008)

@Karthik, what exactly ar u trying to do?we need details before we can help you.I think u're talking about the component ("avi") output.need more details. BTW, thanks for all the help I got from Amir.php and mod-the-pc (and a lot of tweaking myself) I got TV working , and now I'm using the default guide that microsoft provides.I tried TVXB but it was too complicated for me.  Happy with the MS guide listings.


----------



## Rahuldhanpat (Aug 11, 2008)

Dear Friends , I m also facing sort of similar problem... please help me regarding this....
Here is the link to my thread .

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95328
I have also added picture


----------



## suneet_ag (Nov 9, 2008)

AUldthief, I have set up a vista home premium media center with a hathway set top box
I am facing the same issue with the guide - i put in the zip code and it says that it cannot find for the particular zip code. I tried 110019 but it still cannot find the guide listings
Can you help? How did you manage to get this working?


----------



## Prosenjit (Dec 20, 2008)

To get the audio properly ,you have to plug in audio out from your set top box to audio in of the card. It will not be a normal connection as one side will be conventional stereo jack and other side will be a plug which can fit inside the card port. You can make it at home , take the small cable provided with tuner card,cut it and connect it with the normal stereo jack coming out of your STB.
Can you just tell me where from you purchased media center remote control as I searched it in Kolkata but did not find any.


----------

